# Leopard: Bugs/Compatibility Reports



## Crimguy (Oct 26, 2007)

Just want to hear what software you believe does not work in Leopard for reasons unknown:

<EDITED TITLE TO MAKE THREAD MORE SPECIFIC>


*Edit from Jason:*

Please report any compatibility problems and/or bugs you have with Leopard here. If you have more indepth questions, please feel free to post a new thread though. This is mainly for collection and reporting.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 26, 2007)

Mozy.  It's still in beta and is a little flaky under Leopard.


----------



## mfkne (Oct 27, 2007)

All my loved input managers for Safari (and most of all Saft) don't work anymore. I found this Pimpkit thingy, but I can't get Saft to work with it although they say it should work.


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2007)

Those are always "late" it seems.  ... LittleSnitch needs to either be completely reinstalled, I heard, or move to version 2.beta from 1.x.


----------



## gkruijer (Oct 27, 2007)

Crimguy said:


> Just want to hear what software you believe does not work in Leopard for reasons unknown:


After installing Leopard i cannot login to my network server (NAS TS201) anymore.
Reason: password not recognized.
A window machine works fine. Have authorized guest temporariliy till i know why i cannot use passwords anymore?
Regards,
Gerrit


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 27, 2007)

Airport.

sorry to keep harping on, but it's still 'broken'.   they've removed the interference robustness from the preferences in your airport menu, for no apparent reason.  turns out it was the glue that kept my powermac on the wifi.


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2007)

hm. are you sure they didn't just _move_ that preference somewhere? what basestation are you using? this feature is also on the router side, and the way it works (making packets smaller and changing some frequency thing) it should still work if selected on the router side.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 27, 2007)

it's better now, but not great.  it just drops the connection a lot.  i'm on a pretty cheap bundled router, but preleopard, it was solid.

i've spotlight-ed everywhere for it, and googled tons, but it appears that they've removed the feature quietly.


----------



## Immanueldk (Oct 27, 2007)

I thougt makin a post, of everybodys problem in the new osX.

write here whatever you find trouble in LEOPARD.

ill start with mine.

BLUETOOTH problem.

Is possible for me to find and send via Bluetooth to mobile phones, but if I want to send something from a mobile phone, i get error.

Delivery Failed.

Do you guys have any problems with the BT?


----------



## luclodder (Oct 27, 2007)

Did you check the security setting for bluetooth in Leopard. It might be closed.


----------



## Immanueldk (Oct 27, 2007)

luclodder said:


> Did you check the security setting for bluetooth in Leopard. It might be closed.



how do I see, if its closed?


----------



## marz (Oct 27, 2007)

Problem with typing in Save project filename field in Audacity 1.26 - seems that the input keystrokes also are sent to the main application window - so any key letters that function in the main application can't be used in the filename - for example the letters R and S which are used to record and stop recording/playback.  Also if you have a selection and choose to save that selection, make sure you type correctly and don't have to use the delete key or your selection will be deleted.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2007)

System Preferences. 
Type Bluetooth in the search bar so you find where the entries for it are... there are more than one where you could have forgotten to change something.

Security had by default to allow firewall to allow ALL incoming connections? Uh oh.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2007)

Is Uno working yet?
Mmmh... OnyX is for 10.5 already, yay.


----------



## Tommo (Oct 27, 2007)

AdmitMac does not install nor does Secureclient VPN software. It is a little flaky in it's directory services as well failing to bind to either an Active or Open directory server.


----------



## sauria (Oct 27, 2007)

I noticed allow all incoming connections -- is that needed for something to work properly?


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 27, 2007)

Input Managers are gone in Leopard.  Inquisitor doesn't work along with many other things.  Unless they find a different way of doing it they may never be Leopard compatible.  Apple says this is for security reasons.


----------



## Crimguy (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone try Office 2004?  My office relies on Office and VMware fusion to run Quickbooks premier, so those are two of the main apps I care about . . .


----------



## jarome (Oct 27, 2007)

fryke said:


> Those are always "late" it seems.  ... LittleSnitch needs to either be completely reinstalled, I heard, or move to version 2.beta from 1.x.



Do install the beta version. It works properly.


----------



## jarome (Oct 27, 2007)

Quicksilver hangs my system in Leopard, and their site is dead. This is the new beta that is supposed to work in Leopard.


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> Is Uno working yet?


What would you need a themer-app for that makes everything look unified, if Mac OS X 10.5 is the OS that finally does that?


----------



## luclodder (Oct 27, 2007)

try and see


----------



## sauria (Oct 27, 2007)

So far everything works with the allow incoming off


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2007)

It's not nearly unified enough, there are many inconsistencies that need to be fixed.

UNO ftw.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2007)

fryke said:


> What would you need a themer-app for that makes everything look unified, if Mac OS X 10.5 is the OS that finally does that?



Because I hate the light blue everywhere. If Appearance pref pane would help me get the blue to Graphite, I would not need it (Uno that is).
I just don't like to stare at that light blue everywhere. I don't like that color. It is unifies, correct, it still does not make me like baby blue.


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't question the Apple GUI gods, they are watching O.O


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 27, 2007)

dunno if this is compatibility, but has anyone got .ai (adobe illustrator) plug-in for quick look yet?


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2007)

That'd be Adobe's task, no? I don't think it's available.


----------



## BuzWeaver (Oct 27, 2007)

File Maker Pro has issues.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 27, 2007)

I had major sound issues, i.e., no sound or chopped sound, and frozen system preferences after accessing the Sound control panel. System would not restart or shutdown unless forced.

Removing the iSub (Harmon Kardon USB connected subwoofer) fixed the problem. Re-introducing it caused the problems to return. So, I'm looking for new speakers now.

Dual 1.25 G4 MDD, OS 10.5, 1.5 Gig RAM.


----------



## marvdie (Oct 27, 2007)

Photoshop Elements will not open.  It starts to load but then gives a fatal error message and quits.  Checked the Adobe web site and they report that version 4 and earlier are not compatible with Leapord.


----------



## mike-san (Oct 27, 2007)

Installed Leopard on a spare clone drive with 10.4.10 on it (60G used, 10G available). G5, 2X2.5, 4G ram.

Problems: 
&#8226; Keychains needed .keychain extension
&#8226; GraphicConverter 6.0.1 file browser has window refresh problems
&#8226; Synch to iPhone, 34 double entries showed up (?) which iTunes offered to fix.
&#8226; Carbon Copy Cloner 3.0.1 failed to clone after target drive reformat
&#8226; Quickbooks 2006 crashes -> crashes Finder -> causes grey curtain of death kernel panic (probably something to do with its automatic save-all-changes thing)

OK so Far:
&#8226; Freehand MXa (whew!)
&#8226; Maya 2008 (double whew!)


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2007)

Edited thread to be stickied and the what not. 

So far I've had a couple bugs, more related to Adobe though...

One is CoverFlow doesn't build full thumbs of Photoshop saved pictures, which sucks. It uses the 128x128 icon that Photoshop saves to the file. I have since turned icon saving off in Photoshop and now coverflow builds full rez thumbs.

Two is a flickering cursor in PS CS3, I've only had it once so far. Will keep an eye on it, when it flickers I can't do anything.


----------



## baba (Oct 27, 2007)

Smart Scroll X and Safari Extender seem to be broken. Two of my favorites.


----------



## bcoe (Oct 27, 2007)

Had the same problem. Had a clean install. First, rebooted and reset user name and password, which did not fix. Reinstalled and got a strange error about user name, etc. Hit enter and it logged me in. Network set itself up.


----------



## s.hum (Oct 27, 2007)

Many Apple Mail add-on bundles appear to require a Leopard specific release.

I'm not sure which one of the ones I had which were causing a major problem with Mail -- viewer window would not open -- but I ended up discarding all my mail bundles (for all the developer web sites indicating work in progress for Leopard updates). Now I'm running vanilla Mail for now.

S


----------



## baba (Oct 27, 2007)

I get this warning window and it won't go away if I click deny. What is it and why is it so persistent? Activity Monitor didn't help although it is related to my iDisk somehow.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 27, 2007)

I found this
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5645572

Seems like it's to do with RSS feeds.


----------



## Joe Rock (Oct 27, 2007)

I have paid for the new Leopard, but have yet to receive it from Apple.
I though tit would have been delivered to my home on Friday, but to no avail.
Saturday came and is almost over at 10:45 PM.  Any suggestions as to who to contact?  Thanking you in advance, Joe Rock


----------



## dshafer (Oct 27, 2007)

Safari 2.0.4 crashes on launch and it appears that unlike previous versions of the OS, an updated Safari didn't install automagically. I haven't yet looked to see if there's a new version with Leopard, but I'm more than a little ticked that I have to mess with this.


----------



## dshafer (Oct 27, 2007)

I had completely ungainly problems with my Mighty Mouse. At the outset of the installation process, I faced a huge screen that was telling me to replace the batteries in the mouse. Never mind that the mouse was working fine under 10.4 and that the batteries were fairly new. I changed them anyway. Installation proceeded. After install, on restart, the Bluetooth manager showed up and bitched about my not having a mouse it could find. I tried  a few things, none of which worked, then replaced the batteries again with the ones I had in originally. Now it works. That's just funky.


----------



## Donut (Oct 27, 2007)

I've asked Roxio, Maintain, and Propagandaprod. about compatibility with Leopard and received only this response from Maintain re: Cocktail:

Hello,

Thank you very much for your email. Cocktail (Tiger Edition) is not compatible with Mac OS X 10.5. Cocktail 4.0 (Leopard Edition) will be released later this year.

Regards,

Kristofer Szymanski
Maintain


----------



## Lanny (Oct 28, 2007)

dshafer said:


> Safari 2.0.4 crashes on launch and it appears that unlike previous versions of the OS, an updated Safari didn't install automagically. I haven't yet looked to see if there's a new version with Leopard, but I'm more than a little ticked that I have to mess with this.



Safari 3.0.4 installs with Leopard.


----------



## sharden1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have just installed Leopard and find that I have problems with safari and in particular Yahoo mail running in safari it keeps asking me to log in, additionally 1passwd doesn't present in safari, everything seems OK in firefox. Has anyone any ideas?


----------



## fryke (Oct 28, 2007)

yes. run software update and install that keychain thingie.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 28, 2007)

sharden1 said:


> I have just installed Leopard and find that I have problems with safari and in particular Yahoo mail running in safari it keeps asking me to log in, additionally 1passwd doesn't present in safari, everything seems OK in firefox. Has anyone any ideas?



I was having some annoying problems where I would keep getting logged out of websites.  So far so good after the keychain update, but I also reset Safari, and I wouldn't think that keychain had much to do with keeping me logged in, only for saved passwords.


----------



## Professor (Oct 28, 2007)

Cannot get Disk Utility"s First Aid to complete a cycle of either "Verify" or "Repair Disk Permissions" to complete a cycle. Both run endlessly, and require a manual "stop" to exit out. Disk Utility worked fine in Tiger.


----------



## dakotaB (Oct 28, 2007)

Installed Leopard on external hard drive. 
Word works fine, safari, mail, mail factory, dislabeler, launchbar, quicken2007, audiohijack pro (without instant hijack which needs APE), acrobat7 works, had trouble with photoshopcs2 (but that could be license problem rather than program).PTH pasteboard works, CITRIX works (thank goodness). I have no problem with audiobook builder. Or with printer setups(HP laserjet5, Canon MP600 - haven't tried the scanner part- or iP90) or with Perfection 1650 photo scanner setup. FontDoctorX is ok. Marine Aquarium 2.6 works as does Earthdesk. Still checking. Will get back with other programs.
BTW, Any one have netbarrier and virusscan up and working? Can't find a thing about its compatibility on the site.


----------



## Hos (Oct 28, 2007)

Professor said:


> Cannot get Disk Utility"s First Aid to complete a cycle of either "Verify" or "Repair Disk Permissions" to complete a cycle. Both run endlessly, and require a manual "stop" to exit out. Disk Utility worked fine in Tiger.



I had the same problem and then I decided to run the app. and just walk away and let it run.  It took about 10 to 15 minutes for it to do a repair permissions or verify. That was on a 250 gig internal hard drive.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 28, 2007)

EDIT:The forum BARFED and posted a reply to a totally different thread into this one, wtf???


----------



## tcapoccia (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by promacmor1 
The problem that happens sometimes when I am in a internet site for awhile and then I try to open another application and I get the spinning wheel for that application but when I try to force quit the computer will not do so. I tried to wait awhile but the wheel kept spinning. So I have to press the power button to reset the computer. One time when I was in the internet and tried to switch to an open application I got a scrolling gray screen telling me to press the power switch to reset the computer.

My experience...

Same thing happened after I loaded Leopard on my MacPro Quad Xeon. It happened four times over a 5 hour period--a couple times when using Spaces, and then without spaces when I had multiple programs opened. I have done the same exact multi-tasking in Tiger and never had a problem.

I have never had the MacPro do that before Leopard--the spinning wheel and Force Quit wouldn't work and I had to use the power button to shut down.

I also had some programs refuse to accept my user password to make changes, then an update came through early this morning to fix something in the password chain and it worked fine after that.

Tony


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2007)

Joe, if you have the order number, log online or your email to see the reference numbers for UPS or whatever is delivering it, then check from their website. Sometimes they try to deliver but don't even leave a note...


----------



## dah (Oct 28, 2007)

I just opened and edited 6 10 meg jpegs in Photoshop 4 with no problem.


----------



## glendude (Oct 28, 2007)

InDesign CS3.  Upon opening a document i got the error: "LibXml: Document not parsed successfully"

Anyone know what that is?  

Also looks like a few of my widgets will need upgrading... fonts have changed on them, some are all messed up - DashMail for example...

Otherwise, the pros vastly outweigh the cons!  The thing is sexxxy!


----------



## glendude (Oct 28, 2007)

Also, seems to destroy Last.FM


----------



## marybaum (Oct 28, 2007)

My CS3 apps are all fine -- but they should be. My MacBook Pro is ten months old, has 2 gb of memory and gets weekly software updates and other maintenance. Gotta say so far, that Leopard has also been very good about installing a new photo-quality printer and monitor calibrator just today.

OTOH, it's not been so nice to our 1.25-ghz upgraded Cube (video-card issue, maybe, although it's not running the 6200 that we know to be incompatible). And, taking that Cube back down to Tiger has done something funky to its networking skills. It only wants to look for the other machines over IP and doesn't want us to turn on AppleTalk!


----------



## andyz (Oct 28, 2007)

I am having major problems with mail. I am running a macbook pro and just had a new hardrive installed and a fresh copy of tiger. I upgraded to leopard and now I am unable to open mail. The program opens but if I try to open an individual email the mail closes. It give me a "mail closed un-expectedly " error message. I tried re-installing a new copy rather than upgrading and this doesnt help. I have also insalled from the same disk on to my wifes mac and mail works fine on her macbook.

Cheers

Frustrated


----------



## Adonsa (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi,
Given the number of serious System Leopard compatibility issues reported here, the MacFixit website, and others, is the magnitude of the problem sufficient to consider this [situation] to be a _*compatibility crisis?*_

Anyone know if there's a System Leopard compatibility chart, either published or being contemplated?

Thanks for all the hard work being accomplished on MacOSX.com.
Adonsa


----------



## Packbacker92 (Oct 28, 2007)

so far I haven't experience any major problems in leopard with my macbook.  The only real problem is that my Lacie 500 gig HD won't show up.  It does show up on my powerbook G4 running Tiger though. However, leopard has sped up the overall performance of my macbook and I am very satisfied with it.

I also installed leopard on my Tibook 667 with 512MB of RAM and noticed a significant increase in performance as well.  Likewise, however, my Lacie HD will not show up on the Tibook either.


----------



## andyz (Oct 28, 2007)

that is interesting. My lacie 250 gig works fine. Love the new time machine back up feature


----------



## dshafer (Oct 28, 2007)

Right you are. I had an old version of Safari linked in my dock. Once I updated its pointer, things were fine. False alarm.


----------



## dshafer (Oct 28, 2007)

The Fed Ex person at our local office told me that Apple had so many orders that were set (promised) for Friday delivery that Fed Ex told them they'd never be able to get them all out by Friday. Mine arrived on Saturday. Clearly a lack of communication or coordination between the two companies.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't got Leopard yet, as I'm waiting to see how compatible my existing applications are before taking the plunge.  One of the things I was more concerned about was ensuring that the Adobe Creative Suite 3 is compatible or has only minor issues.  I've found that Adobe have released a PDF which outlines support for Leopard.  It sounds like most of CS3 is fine (although video apps may need minor updates), except for Acrobat Professional.  CS2 and earlier seem to not be so guaranteed.


----------



## filmdesign (Oct 29, 2007)

Crimguy said:


> Just want to hear what software you believe does not work in Leopard for reasons unknown:
> 
> <EDITED TITLE TO MAKE THREAD MORE SPECIFIC>
> 
> ...


Photoshop CS3 is not working(error tells me file is locked and to go to "Get Info" to unlock it, it is not locked in "Get Info" and does not work(all other CS3 Applications work fine/AI/LR/BR/ID, Safari freezes every time it gets to an "Auto fill" page. Someow my key chaing got nuked and this is the root cause for all of the other problems I would guess, the software update that apple rushed out on Saturday was to late to fix my system, I am typing this back on 10.4.10 on after a Superduper re install of 10.4.10, Leopard is scary.

the widget


----------



## hawki18 (Oct 29, 2007)

This is  a good link for CS3 issues this person works for Adobe and give run down of different CS3 packages having problems http://terrywhite.com/techblog/


----------



## lurk (Oct 29, 2007)

My complaint is that the killed the ability to send Bluetooth SMS from address book.  No more english messages from me.

kthxbai


----------



## duffetta (Oct 29, 2007)

Joe Rock said:


> I have paid for the new Leopard, but have yet to receive it from Apple.
> I though tit would have been delivered to my home on Friday, but to no avail.
> Saturday came and is almost over at 10:45 PM.  Any suggestions as to who to contact?  Thanking you in advance, Joe Rock



Mine showed up at 10:30am on Friday, as expected.  Did they send you a shipping confirmation with the tracking number?


----------



## ShellyMiddleton (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had some compatibility issues, namely The Missing Sync for Palm, a few CS3 apps, and a conduit that needs to be updated for a Canon C2880 printer. Those are issues that will be eventually taken care of by the 3rd party developers. My biggest problem with Leopard is the Mail program. It won't delete any of my AOL (IMAP) mail without me first moving the mail out of my in-box to another folder and then deleting it from there. It says the following:

*The message Mac OS X Leopard is here. Don't miss tonight's World Premiere. could not be moved to the mailbox Deleted Messages  IMAP Account

The IMAP command UID COPY (to Deleted Messages) failed for the mailbox INBOX with server error: UID COPY failed Deleted Messages: no such mailbox.*

Also, I can't delete anything that I have in my Drafts folder at all.

Does anyone else have this problem? Other than that, everything else  including Quicksilver  works fine.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 29, 2007)

It's only a problem with AOL's IMAP it seems.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5671598


----------



## ShellyMiddleton (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the AOL info Captain Code. Does anyone else have a problem with the drafts folder? Those particular drafts are to my Yahoo accounts.


----------



## ShellyMiddleton (Oct 29, 2007)

Never mind. I got rid of the drafts by opening them and sending them to myself. This got the messages out of my drafts folder.


----------



## Frida (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a G4 with a Sonnet Encore/ST 1.4 GHz card. It's been running so well I completely forgot I had a 3rd party processor&#8230;until the Leopard install. I got up and running but couldn't install the downloaded updates for the system because the installer hung. Happened on either of the four d/l installers. Double-clicking on a MYOB database  in Leopard opened up&#8230;KDX Client! What the&#8230;?! Tried to set up my complimentary .Mac account in System Preferences &#8211;> System Preferences hung. The Finder also hung and had to be relaunched on three occasions. Sonnet claim there should be no compatibility issues with their processors and Leopard. I dunno what the problem is but until further notice I've reinstalled Tiger from my trusty backup.

Btw, I positively h-a-t-e the stacks.


----------



## Harp (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't get Leopard to encrypt a disk image. 

I'll create a new image, type in the new passwords and all that but when I mount the image it doesn't ask me for the password. Unless I'm missing something. Has anyone else run into this? I did a search and came up with nothing.

And, of course, my repair permissions function is loopy too.


----------



## Ynought (Oct 29, 2007)

1. When I am scrolling up (using two fingers on the mouse pad) safari will jump to another tab (always the same one -- the third one).

2. I noticed that when I ejected external hard drives (maybe just sometimes or maybe just NTFS ones?) my finder window closed.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 30, 2007)

Harp said:


> I can't get Leopard to encrypt a disk image.
> 
> I'll create a new image, type in the new passwords and all that but when I mount the image it doesn't ask me for the password. Unless I'm missing something. Has anyone else run into this? I did a search and came up with nothing.
> 
> And, of course, my repair permissions function is loopy too.



Did you miss the "Store password in Keychain" checkbox?  It's checked by default.  I just created a 256 bit AES encrypted disk image and it worked fine for me.  But I unchecked store password in keychain so it of course prompts me for the password.


----------



## fryke (Oct 30, 2007)

Ynought said:


> 1. When I am scrolling up (using two fingers on the mouse pad) safari will jump to another tab (always the same one -- the third one).



What happens if you have only two tabs open? If you try with 4 or more, does it matter which tab is the third? Move them around and try again. My guess: Javascript on a certain page in that third tab is messing things up.


----------



## GMW (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't seem to get Leopard to recognize my HP Laserjet 1010 printer.... any ideas? Have been looking all over the web, but can't seem to find a solution for this!
Gordon


----------



## sinclair_tm (Oct 30, 2007)

i finally got it going on my trusty g4 (see specs below)  it started to boot the dvd just fine.  i have my macs set to always verbose mode (i like to see whats happening)  and noticed that there were alot of errors, a ton really, all kinds of missing things that the boot os on the dvd was looking for but either couldn't find, or couldn't create because the boot disk was locked (very sloppy on apple's part if you ask me).  and it seemed to hang on one of those error, so i kept rebooting, and it'd hang around the same place.  well, i had to go somewhere and came back an hour later, and there the installer was waiting for me.  it installed quick on a second hard drive i threw in just to see how i like leopard.  but when it rebooted it went to the dvd again.  so i yanked it out and it went right to 10.4.  i checked startup disk prefs, and it was set to 10.5, i was confused.  restarted with option held, and 10.5 wouldn't show up.  so i turned it off, and unplugged my 10.4 disk.  then it did start in 10.5, but it also seemed to hang, so i waited, and after 10 min, it came to life and the desktop showed up.  the login update didn't fix it either.  well, to cut out the details, i figured out that once 10.5 is installed, you can only boot from hard drives that are set as master on ide chains.  if both drives are on the same chain, you can not boot from the drive set as slave.  very unmac like.  i've never had that issue before.  so i had to dig out another ide cable and plug the other dirve into my card's second ide channel.  now i have dual boot between 10.4, and 10.5 (i haven't even tried going to my old 9.2.2 boot system yet), but with 10.5 taking over 10min to get to the desktop, i'm not likely to use it hardly ever.  and even though once 10.5 is up and running, it seems just as fast as 10.4, cpu intenisve apps (like handbrake) take long to do things.  like in handbrake, a 25min video rip takes about 35min in 10.4, but almost an hour in 10.5.  i haven't had much time to try anything else, menu meters works, islayer's sysstat works, as well as temperature monitor with the lite version and its widget.  but tinkertool doesn't.  i did find a bug with disk utility.  i went to try to do a live partition like the help file said i could, but it failed, because it needed the disk to be formatted with a file system that supports live partition, like hfs+ journaled, which i did have it formatted in, but with 10.4, not 10.5, so that makes me think that even though they are named the same, they are not deep down, and apple should of said something about that  (but now i remember that i had os 9 drivers installed on the drive too, which could be why.  but again there should be something that tells you that those drivers will limit what you can do.).  all in all, leoaprd is pretty, but untill i can figure out how to bring the boot time to back to around a min or less like it is in 10.4, i will be spending very, very little time with it.

ps- anyone installed it on a 1ghz g4 ibook yet? i have one for school, and don't feel like trying it on it unless i know it'll work as it has to be stable for my school work.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 30, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> ps- anyone installed it on a 1ghz g4 ibook yet? i have one for school, and don't feel like trying it on it unless i know it'll work as it has to be stable for my school work.



It's stable on my 1 GHz PB.


----------



## Ynought (Oct 30, 2007)

fryke said:


> What happens if you have only two tabs open? If you try with 4 or more, does it matter which tab is the third? Move them around and try again. My guess: Javascript on a certain page in that third tab is messing things up.




I think what was happening is the window that safari would switch to was one that was constantly updating. I *think* that's what was going on. The window had inbox.com on it in any event.


----------



## fryke (Oct 30, 2007)

So if you remove that tab, the problem goes away. Then I'd say it's the site, rather than Safari, at fault.


----------



## hexstar (Oct 31, 2007)

List the issues you've run into with Leopard...

Mine:

* diskimages-helper does not seem to release diskimages when they are unmounted in some cases, this results in the images having to be forcefully rm'd while that process still thinks it has the image open, not sure if this has any adverse effects on the filesystem... (Apple bug report #5567406)

* Firewall always leaves basic services such as ntp and netbios open to the internet as shown by this article: http://www.heise-security.co.uk/articles/98120 (Apple bug report #5569978)


----------



## bcoe (Oct 31, 2007)

Attachments show in the sent folder, but are not received..... I can receive attachments. Hmmm>?>


----------



## midijeep (Oct 31, 2007)

What a mess with this Leopard.
I did an archive and install.  things went well, even restarted with me logging in.  I let the MacBook go to sleep but it won't accept my password after waking up. can't login after restarting. I tried the apple Article ID: 306840  (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306840). Doesn't work. kept getting no node found error in terminal. Tried boot with DVD installer and run repair permissions, doesn't work.  I don't know what to do at this point.  any ideas??


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2007)

Reset your password from the install DVD?


----------



## midijeep (Oct 31, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> Reset your password from the install DVD?



Doesn't work


----------



## sinclair_tm (Nov 1, 2007)

so far the only real issue i have is that it take 10 min or longer to boot.  because of that, i haven't even taken any time to boot back into leopard to put it through the paces.  if someone knows of a way to solve this, i'd like to hear it.  and this is on my desktop as listed at the bottom.  i might try installing it on my ibook this weekend.


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2007)

Obviously something's wrong with booting your Mac. It should take less than ever. Does the Console tell you what happens (or doesn't) at startup? My guess, though, is that a reinstall would be best.


----------



## midijeep (Nov 1, 2007)

Again, this has turned out to be a huge mess for me, upgrading to Leopard.  Before I upgraded I used carbon copy to backup my entire MacBook to another drive.  I had a bunch of folders and files on the desktop on the MacBook before I upgraded and backed up.  I can't find the desktop folders and files on the newly upgraded MacBook nor in the image of the entire MacBook backed up with carbon copy.  I am clueless on where to locate the files and folders that were once on the desktop.  Any ideas of where the files and folders are?  \\Thanks


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 1, 2007)

GuitarPro 5 crashes upon launch. (VERY unfortunate)


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 2, 2007)

Enable Time Machine backups on unsupported volumes:
defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1

Use at your own risk.  I'm trying it now over AFP.


----------



## andrefrancis (Nov 2, 2007)

gkruijer said:


> After installing Leopard i cannot login to my network server (NAS TS201) anymore.
> Reason: password not recognized.
> A window machine works fine. Have authorized guest temporariliy till i know why i cannot use passwords anymore?
> Regards,
> Gerrit



Me too! I have posted separately ... hoping someone can help.

Andre


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 3, 2007)

Clicking the red X circle in Mail does nothing.


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 3, 2007)

I think we ALL really want OS X 10.5.1 to come out soon!


----------



## andrefrancis (Nov 4, 2007)

Mario8672 said:


> I think we ALL really want OS X 10.5.1 to come out soon!



I'll drink to that in spades. In the meantime, without printer or PC access on my network, I am going to curl up in a cupboard and listen to 'Dancing in the Dark' and dream of using Linux.


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 4, 2007)

Haha! Leopard shouldn't have even been released like this. It's NOT done!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 4, 2007)

man, you should have seen 10._3_.0  that was a mess.  or for that matter, 10.0!

however:  still having huge problems with my Airport.  what worked on Tiger with a totally solid, ethernet-level robustness, is now a flakey horrible mess reducing the internet to near dial-up speeds, which can drop the connection 50 times in half an hour.  I've even clean installed now...



what's bugging me worse though, is that i've not really heard of any other reports like this, so the outlook for a fix in 10.5.1 seems a bit shitty...


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Mario8672

The red x circle works fine on my Mail (2Ghz G5 iMac, Leopard).

I am however finding a weird conflict between FontAgentPro and auto font activation via Apple's Font Book - something I need to delve into a little more deeply. 

I am also having a 'Get Info' glitch with Photoshop CS1 and Photoshop CS3. I have CS1 and the demo of CS3 which expires soon thankfully. With the CS3 demo it has changed all my CS1 PS files to open up in CS3 PS by default, which you'd expect... but when I do a Get Info on the CS3 file and try to tell all files to open by default with the CS1 PS version it keeps reverting back to the CS3 one. No probs changing over default apps to read PDFs.

My main gripe is that I still can't sync my Samsung phone - model SGH-Z400V.

Apart from those few quibbles so far so good.

Cheers eric halfabee


----------



## Donut (Nov 5, 2007)

I asked Propaganda Productions about Deja Vu 3.3b10 compatibility with Leopard and got this response today from Jeff Holland, Design & Engineering:

"Not yet. I got it running nicely on my Leopard MacBook this past weekend, and I hope to release something within a week.

Regards,

Jeff Holland
Propaganda Productions"


----------



## apmapm (Nov 5, 2007)

I have an Epson R220 which is connected to my iMac G5 (running 10.4.10) via USB. Before I upgraded to Leopard with my MacBook Pro, I was able to print remotely from my laptop with printer sharing turned on. After upgrading I am able to print only by connecting my laptop directly to the printer via USB. If I try to do remote printing, it tries to connect, fails somehow, and then pauses the printer.

The printer is found and displayed when I add the new printer to my printer list but that's all it can do. I have tried this with "Default" printing, "IP" printing, and "Windows" printing. I have set it up using the default generic printer driver, the Epson R220 driver (latest one), and an Epson R200 GIMP print driver. They all do the same thing.


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 5, 2007)

My Sanyo MP3 device will not show in Leopard. It worked fine in Tiger.


----------



## mrcarson2 (Nov 7, 2007)

bluetooth file transfer from my nokia 6682 to my macbook pro, worked in tiger now it just says "sending failed" on my phone.  Transfer from my computer to the phone works fine. Any ideas? or is anyone having the same problem?


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 7, 2007)

The Finder 'Cut' command doesn't work, either using the shortcut, the menu or the contextual menu. It does actually cut the file/folder etc but doesn't allow you too paste it. Copy and Paste work properly.


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 8, 2007)

The Finder doesn't do cut.  The cut menu item is always grayed out for me no matter what file I select.  CMD+x does nothing either.  This is how it's always been.


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 8, 2007)

It's now supposed to do 'Cut', mine actually 'cuts' the file but I can't paste it. Unless of course its something they were tinkering around with but forgot to cleanup, anyway here is my screen grab:


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope, it's not supposed to.


----------



## Opsoft (Nov 9, 2007)

After installing Leopard on top of Tiger, my Kyocera FS1020D printer driver failed to work. Kyocera Technical Help provided the solution. 

The permissions for the folder containing the PPD file were set to read only and the folder was therefore not visible. The solution is to locate the folder, change the permissions to Read/Write before adding the printer to the Print/Fax System Preference.

The folder for this printer driver (I assume all are located here) is: 

Macintosh HD/Library/PPDs/Contents/Resources/en.lproj
_(where en is the country specific abbreviation)_

The last visible folder was Contents so both Resources and en.lproj required their permissions changing.


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry Captain Code, but why do you insist its 'not supposed' to when as you can see from my screen grab that there is the menu command to 'Cut' and selected as shown - I think that is evidence enough, unless you have it from some higher authority or actually know what the 'Cut' menu is for I would like to be enlightened. So as far as I am concerned it is supposed to, and as mentioned before I can select a file do a 'Apple+X and it cuts the file, ie it makes it disappear, but I then have to do an undo to get it back!


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 9, 2007)

Because the Finder has not, ever, in the history of Mac, supported file cut.  It's not supposed to in Leopard.  It's possible somehow you enabled it and Apple has been working on it but ask any one else and they will give you the same answer.  Finder supports copy, not cut.


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 9, 2007)

Captain Code said:


> The Finder doesn't do cut.  The cut menu item is always grayed out for me no matter what file I select.  CMD+x does nothing either. This is how it's always been.



Hi Captain, I know that the Finder hasn't supported 'Cut' even though its something people have been asking for, for ages. Plus I haven't as far as I'm aware 'enabled it', I'll have to dig around to see if I can come across any preference or whatever that says 'Enable half finished Cut & Paste functionality'. As you have stated the 'Cut' menu command is there, and has been in Tiger (and possibly Panther but can't remember) although grayed out - even if its a feature Apple are toying with and didn't fully implement its still odd and a bug.


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 9, 2007)

It looks like 'Apple+X' deletes files just like 'Apple+Delete'.


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 10, 2007)

On to other compatibility issues, is anyone having probs with Wacom Intuos 3?

Cheers eric


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 10, 2007)

also got cut this end.  doesn't do anything.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2007)

"Cut" works for me. It deletes a Text Edit document and I then can post it in a NeoOffice document. (on my Intel Mac Book Pro, fresh Leopard install)


----------



## enderFP (Nov 10, 2007)

firefox won't download; thunderbird will not open any message with an attachment.  also on a restore session for firefox, some tabs won't re-load.  this is particularly weird because while the page might have worked before the crash, random pages will not reload later.  instead, i get "server not found ... Firefox can't find the server at forums.mozillazine.org." errors.  force reload won't actually get it to reload.

also, YIM quits as soon as someone contacts me. AIM is dead.

there's also some oddities with parallels not wanting to recognize USB drives, sometimes not wanting to recognize the CD drive, etc.

argh ... this has just been a nightmare.


----------



## tdemarco (Nov 12, 2007)

The install lost my keychain.  Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 13, 2007)

tdemarco said:


> The install lost my keychain.  Any ideas?



Yep. Try this hint. See if that works.


----------



## jjividen (Nov 14, 2007)

Colorburst RIP 3.8 for Epson printers (4000 in my case) does not work at all under the new operating system, Leopard.
No updates from Epson at present (or probably ever).


----------



## FRIEND OF MACS (Nov 15, 2007)

I Just Installed Leopard And Am Having Problems With Eudora.  It Kept Crashing So I Did Remove The Noises As Was Posted On Another Site.  That Did Stop Crash Problem, But Now My Mail Keeps Being Bounced.  Says Mailbox Full.  Mine It Totally Empty... Help!!


----------



## QuorthonRhar (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello,

I found a little GUI bug inside the Leopard logging sequence...

When you click on your picture and type your password in, after pressing the ENTER key, you'll see a nice looking candy-progress-bar animation. The only problem is, it is out of its place, out of that frame where it suppose to sit inside. It is quite difficult to spot it because candy-progress-bar animation lasts only for a split of a second, but I noticed it...

I will attach the image so you can see it, but there is also a video file I just made... at the end of the video, I repeated this progress bar animation, so you can clearly see what's happening.

Screencap from this video file:






And for all interested who want to see this in action, video file can be downloaded from here (orange download button is at the bottom of the page):

http://savefile.com/files/1204861

Cheers!


----------



## bunyip (Nov 19, 2007)

Frustratingly sorted out most of original problems, iTunes, Mail >now  using Thunderbird (It works well) Permissions sort of still dicey but still getting to many although not as many "Spinning balls of death with the odd useless gloved hand rather than cursor. Still wary of Backup/Time machine.
New Leopard Cache appears to have helped but have to keep Disk maintainance up to date. Last time I get a new operating systym 1st off the rank. " Sshh". Ciao > b.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2007)

New Bug on PPC and Intel Leopard fresh installs. No video will play when minimized to the Dock. You will still hear the sound but the video will not move when minimized in the Dock. I have tried with QuickTime, EyeTV and VLC.

Does anyone else see the same?


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 20, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> New Bug on PPC and Intel Leopard fresh installs. No video will play when minimized to the Dock. You will still hear the sound but the video will not move when minimized in the Dock. I have tried with QuickTime, EyeTV and VLC.
> 
> Does anyone else see the same?



Same here, not that it really matters to me, but it was a cool show off feature.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2007)

Captain Code said:


> Same here, not that it really matters to me, but it was a cool show off feature.



I think the same. So I submitted a bug report to Apple. I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## QuorthonRhar (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I did the same thing with what I found about that logging screen GUI bug... I reported it to Apple. Not sure though if there is anyone who reads all those reports, but I sent it anyway. The most important thing is that you mark your post as "Bug Report".

Here is the link for all those who don't know about this send-feedback-to-Apple page:

http://www.apple.com/feedback/macosx.html/


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 20, 2007)

The best place to report bugs is http://bugreport.apple.com
You need to sign up for a free developer account but those bugs definitely get looked at and very frequently.  I usually get some feedback from an Apple engineer within a few days to 1 week.


----------



## bunyip (Nov 21, 2007)

Lexmark have not provided new print drivers for my old Z53 Jetink printer & I now can't print specific pages or in black to save expensive color print cartridges. All enquiries to Lexmark is lie sending into a Black Hole. Any suggestions Please. Bunyip.  ) OS X10.5.1    worked on Tiger.


----------



## bunyip (Nov 21, 2007)

Further to my last post I forgot to ask how doI get that magical FREE Apple bug report URL to work without to much "Moola" to justify. Ciao again > b.


----------



## DeadPrez (Nov 21, 2007)

My software RAID1+0 just disappeared, with all drives appearing unformatted less than an hour following the 10.5.1 update.


----------



## bunyip (Nov 22, 2007)

To ALL >
  Copies email with Lexmark support.   " Hhmmph" ! Ciao > bunyip

    Hi Lexmark,
               Ref your message below When will it be as I don't want to buy a new Printer??  From Mac forums I know a lot
       of others are in same prediciment.  If WE have to it will not be a Lexmark.

                                                           TIA. & Ciao > Philip.     cc > All Mac Forums.

support@lexmark.com wrote:
> Thank you for contacting Lexmark,
>
> Unfortunately the z53 is not compatible with the Mac OS 10.5.
>
> If you require further assistance please let us know.

> Kind Regards,
> E-support


----------



## GGP (Nov 22, 2007)

First let me say that this is the first time I have ever paid for a .1 upgrade. I got the 5-pack.  A bargain.   Leopard is slower in general. I long for 10.4 back on my desktop.  I'm too freaking lazy to put it back however.

My WiFi which is MAC secured will no longer let me in.  I had to pirate my neighbors wifi to use my PowerMac laptop.  I think this is a terrible but extremely funny irony that my MAC address no longer works with my MAC!  

My Desktop Mac (intel 2 GHZ, lotta memory, blah, blah, blah) is down to a crawl with a lot of Beach Balls.  Don't let anybody tell you that you got more for less.  BullS&^%

The default image on the desktop is really lame.  However, the 3D hologram on the OSX software package is awesome.  I thought my new graphics would be a little closer to the software box.  No, I am not an idiot.   The guy giving the demo of OSX Leopard is an idiot.  Does everyone have to dress up like Jobs to get a job at Apple?  

Ugly freakin' picture for a desktop if I ever saw one and it looks a little under-produced don't you think?  While technically,  the picture does actually work and does not belong in this Forum for that reason, I still maintain that Apple Inc.  could have come up with a better Star Wars desktop picture -  really!  FREAKIN' BAD DESKTOP PICTURE!! BAD BAD BAD!!!   There... I said it.  It doesn't work for me.

iChat says when I plug in my Sony HD camcorder that my camera is in use with another program.  It is not.  Apparently,  I had to set my HD video to SD so iChat could see it.  I've heard other horror stories far worse.

Speaking of iChat,  how bad can the green-screen or luma screen backdrop function be?  I am not stupid most of the time.  I can adjust a gamma or luma or yada-yada button to tweak my image over my backdrop.  Only problem is,  I DONT HAVE A TWEAK BUTTON!  I have to get a studio with a absolute white background like the guy who looks like Jobs has.  I will make my wife hold up a green backdrop while I step out of the frame - she then has to hold it until I'm done with chatting and swimming with the fishes.

New Rule -  Time Machine has to stop asking me if every USB device I plug in is a new Time Machine backup drive.  If Time Machine is so smart,  it might remember the last time I plugged in that device I said NO!  How about, when I plug in my Time Machine drive, I click on Time Machine and say - use this drive?   

Spaces... I'm ok with spaces.  If you ever used a virtual desktop before this is not new.  Better late than never.  Haven't they worked out the thingy yet where you launch Safari in one space and then try to launch it in another space .. you end up back to the space that you first launched Safari?  No multiple sessions of Safari and other apps as well?   Are you kidding me or what?  It's called M-U-L-T-I-T-A-S-K-I-N-G.   Well, apparently not.  Spaces works when it wants to.  The PC guy had that working 10 years ago!  That's all I have to say about that.

Leopard is an underachiever at best.  Ya gotta love the Apple hype.  They are masters at making us think our desktop is going to reach out and give us a hand*** .  Between my 2 MAC's and my 3 PC's the only thing I find myself doing lately is wondering why Leopard? And why, why, why do I have to keep uninstalling Vista at work and install XP instead?   Because it works really well and is speedy.  Like OSX used to be.  That's why.   Can't wait 'til 10.6  or is that going to be 11....???  Will I need a Quad-Duo-Octet-Core processor is the real question.


Thought for the day:  When is the last time that you got an update on any PC  (MAC or other) where the update said:  "Updating your PC with the latest and greatest.  This will make your PC run a lot faster!"


----------



## jonpb (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello all,

Updated to Leopard and so far, so good... I think. Here's my issue(s):

1) Upon installation, the end of the process I got a dialog with the "updating boot cache" message and an ok button. It hung like this for a long time and the keyboard was not responding -so I did a hard restart.

Anyone else experience this and is it serious? The update to 10.5.1 did not reproduce this result. It seems fine, but I'm wondering if this is something I should reset manually. How is this done?

2) I have the 160 GB 7200 hard drive, and after installation it said I have a bit over 100 GB available. Is this normal? I did an erase and install (after a one-pass secure wipe) and did not install X11, additional languages, fonts, or printer drivers.

The machine is a 15" MacBook Pro intel 2.4 core 2 duo, 2 GB of RAM.

<\Many thanks in advance.

~j


----------



## macrjoh (Nov 28, 2007)

On my 2002 QS PowerMac -

When composing an email in Mail - the increase and decrease font size buttons are grayed out and do not function.

For email replies the same buttons work.

Anyone else seeing this behaviour?

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## jbarley (Nov 28, 2007)

macrjoh said:


> On my 2002 QS PowerMac -
> 
> When composing an email in Mail - the increase and decrease font size buttons are grayed out and do not function.
> 
> ...


Can't say that I have, but then, those buttons are not installed by default, rather they have to be custom installed and in the 6 years I've been using a Mac I've never had a need for them.
jb.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 28, 2007)

macrjoh said:


> On my 2002 QS PowerMac -
> 
> When composing an email in Mail - the increase and decrease font size buttons are grayed out and do not function.
> 
> ...



Plain text function and when you hit reply the message was formatted "Rich Text". Check your preferences.


----------



## srdill (Nov 28, 2007)

*Edit from Jason:*

"Please report any ... bugs you have with Leopard here. If you have more indepth questions, please feel free to post a new thread though. This is mainly for collection and reporting. "

The short story: Two of five installs done in our household so far. The first one scared the hell out of us: crashed the hard drive on the iMac G5 (1.5 Gb), after two hours on the phone with Apple we took it to the genius bar, Applecare covered the cost of a new hard drive ($60 to transfer the data), tried the install again. HORROR SHOW. Time Machine wouldn't work, didn't see the Mighty Mouse, froze ten times a day, on phone with Apple for hours. Did every version of archive and install (preserve, don't preserve, etc.) and finally have Time Machine working, but forced to use a corded mouse - bluetooth is not seeing the mouse. Many, many lines of detail omitted, let me know if you want to know and I will turn my son loose on you for the gory details. 

Next was my daughter's 1 Gb 15" iBook G4. It worked! One persistent challenge - doesn't seem to want to play videos in Quicktime. All she gets is the Q with a question mark blinking over it. Reinstalled QT and Macromedia player, no change. 

REALLY not looking forward to putting it on my 1 Gb 17" Powerbook G4 currently running 10.3.9 quite happily. Waiting for 500 Gb external drive to arrive before I do that. 

Then there is the 12" iBook G4 - not sure it can handle the onslaught of Leopard. 

As for what is incompatible, aside from the bluetooth module, Mediafork keeps crashing while ripping DVDs. Previewing JPGs in full screen crashes the Finder consistently. Multitasking in iTunes crashes it, such as playing a song and deleting a playlist. Finder crashes daily, but it reboots in 10 seconds. And we can't seem to repair disc permissions. 

Still beats the pants off the problems my neighbors are having with Vista.

23 years on the Mac and still loving it.


----------



## srdill (Nov 29, 2007)

Fixed the Quicktime issue with this from one of the other threads:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1144398&tstart=0

The power of communities of experience, awesome!


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 6, 2007)

10.5.1 started off well. Fast. No problems.

Unfortunately, my system has started to slow down. Adobe programmes (PS CS3 & GoLive CS1) are crashing on a regular basis.

Permisions repairs now take 30 minutes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zynizen (Dec 6, 2007)

Slight issue with Finder.

In Tiger I could connect and mount my little vantec nexstar NAS no problem, drag and drop like a regular connected HDD, now when I see it appear in the list under SHARED, I click on it and connect and it just hangs, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

also,

Browsing back and forth between shared macs/nas/storage volumes, the finder seems to just hang. Even after authenticating to another mac, if I switch from mac 1 authenticate, then to mac 2 authenticate, and back to mac 1 lets say cause I forgot a file, it hangs. just says "CONNECTED AS: me" when i click... DISCONNECT....  

nothing!  just hangs, until I reboot my machine. This is extremely painful, as I rely on connecting to other shares all day!!!!!! If this isn't fixed, I will have to go back to Tiger.

Oh, I upgraded to leopard, that make a difference?


----------



## chevy (Dec 7, 2007)

many issues with iSight on my side, anybody else ?


----------



## xiaoyao (Dec 7, 2007)

Quickbooks 2005 ran perfectly on Tiger.  Now that I have Leopard, I have encountered several problems.  The first is that it always unexpectedly quits after typing the business file password, and needs to be relaunched, sometimes endlessly.  THere are some files that will not open at all, and I've been depending upon the backup file on the memory stick, (This problem seems to occur more often when the backup file is located on the hard drive, as opposed to a memory stick, but it happens in both cases).  
The second problem is that none of the pop-up scroll menus work.  On a sales receipt, for example, the items do not appear in the scroll down menu unless you type them in.  Once typed in, all of the information for that item displays on the receipt.  A third problem is that taxable sale items come up as non-taxable on receipts.  

Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## chevy (Dec 8, 2007)

chevy said:


> many issues with iSight on my side, anybody else ?



It's solved now !


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 9, 2007)

chevy said:


> It's solved now !



How?


----------



## srdill (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, here is the latest:

1) Lost the devices in iSync and cannot figure out how to see the iPod and .mac account. Anyone know what to do there?
2) iTunes has twice forgotten where the library is. Took a while to find the hint on holding down the shift key while launching the app. The partition that holds my music files unmounted itself and had to be repaired before it remembered its name and allowed itself to be remounted. Not sure it that is iTunes related.
3) Who knew that Leopard would not support iPhoto 2.whatever? Had me going for a while, grabbed 4.something off my son. All set.
4) Cannot seem to clear the permissions. After a dozen attempts, here is what I keep getting in the results window:
Warning: SUID file "usr/libexec/load_hdi" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/Resources/DiskManagementTool" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Versions/A/Resources/runner" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/readconfig" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/writeconfig" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "usr/libexec/authopen" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/Resources/OwnerGroupTool" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Group differs on "private/etc/cups/cupsd.conf", should be 26, group is 4294967294.
Group differs on "private/etc/cups/ppd", should be 26, group is 4294967294.
Group differs on "private/var/spool/cups/cache", should be 26, group is 4294967294.
Group differs on "private/var/spool/cups/tmp", should be 26, group is 4294967294.
Group differs on "private/var/spool/cups", should be 26, group is 4294967294.
Group differs on "private/etc/cups", should be 26, group is 4294967294.

Any thoughts on what the implications are of these cryptic messages? What are these SUID files and how important are they? Any and all suggestions on what to do gratefully accepted.

SRD


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 11, 2007)

I also to could not clear some things in Disk Utility. Then I read somewhere if you download (not Software Update) the full 110 MB 10.5.1 Update from Apple fixed it. It might help for you.


----------



## baba (Dec 11, 2007)

srdill said:


> Warning: SUID file "usr/libexec/load_hdi" has been modified and will not be repaired.
> Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/Resources/DiskManagementTool" has been modified and will not be repaired.
> Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum" has been modified and will not be repaired.
> Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Versions/A/Resources/runner" has been modified and will not be repaired.
> ...



The exact same warnings are coming up for me. Another forum stated not to worry about it. ???


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 11, 2007)

baba said:


> The exact same warnings are coming up for me. Another forum stated not to worry about it. ???



Well did my above suggestion help at all?


----------



## srdill (Dec 11, 2007)

Satcomer, didn't get to it yet, but that's not the first I heard that there was a difference in the two files. Will so soon - tho probably not until tomorrow - and report. Thanks for the prompt response!

SRD


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 11, 2007)

I purchased my Mac Mini on the 2nd November 2007. I installed 10.5.0. The instructions said that I had to install 10.4.10 first (discs provided). My Mac Mini has a 80 GB hard drive and after complete installation I was left with 42 GB.

I then experienced multiple problems (even with the 10.5.1 update). So I did a clean install. Now I have 50GB of hard disc space left and a more reliable and efficient system. All programs from the original install (including iLife) were reinstalled.

What gives?


----------



## baba (Dec 11, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Well did my above suggestion help at all?


Yep. Thanks!!


----------



## srdill (Dec 12, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Well did my above suggestion help at all?



Sort of, there are fewer permissions that cannot be repaired. I would paste the list here, but after the first time of running the Disk Utility in Repair Permissions mode the machine now crashes (twice) and this last reboot the machine hung trying to send the crash report to Apple. 

I am seriously wondering what possessed me to go with the first round of Leopard. I should have waited for the first 5 revs. My productivity is through the floor. I haven't had this kind of annoyance in computing life since Windows ME made me blow my fuse.


----------



## srdill (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh yeah - there is something very wrong now that I have installed the 10.5.1 patch off the apple.com site! Hung this morning (woke, but stuck in screensaver image) and then after a reboot and a half hour into getting work done it rolls the gray shade down and tells me to restart the machine. Only had Address Book, Mail, iChat, Word and Safari open. 

Dear God - don't tell me I need to do a clean and install!?!?


----------



## TrishaM (Dec 13, 2007)

Just thought I'd pass this along in case it might help anyone else.

On a 17" PowerBook G4 I was unable to install Leopard because I had upgraded the original 1GB of RAM to 2GB using RAM I purchased from Crucial, however, once I put the original RAM back in, Leopard installed fine, and even recognized the new (Crucial) RAM when I reinstalled it following a successful install of Leopard.

Here's what happened - the Leopard DVD passed it's own integrity check and started the install, giving me a time estimate.  At about halfway through, it failed with an error message indicated my 'source media is damaged" and suggesting that I use a different copy of the source (install) DVD.  I tried a half-dozen or more times with the same result, regardless of which upgrade method I chose (upgrade, archive & install, or erase & install).

Since I naturally assumed that the message was correct, and the DVD was somehow damaged, I called Apple and they sent a replacement DVD.  Same problem.  Still assuming the replacement DVD must have [coincidentally] also been damaged, I had Apple send yet another replacement.  Same problem.  I didn't think it was possible to get three damaged DVDs.

At that point I recalled that the RAM was not the original Apple-supplied memory and thankfully I still had the original (2 512MB sticks) which I reinstalled, after which Leopard installed from the original purchased retail copy with NO problems.

I put back in the Crucial RAM (2 1GB sticks) and Leopard recognized it just fine.  No problems in the past week since this happened.

SO it seems that Leopard does not like OEM RAM when performing an install, but has no problem with recognizing it once it's installed.

Needless to say I am going to keep the original RAM in case I have trouble with future upgrades.


----------



## zynizen (Dec 14, 2007)

My Problems:

- NAS devices take FOREVER to connect to.
- same finder issue above, unmounting sometimes does NOT unmount properly or quickly for that matter, beachball of death.
- Printing across wifi aiport network to Epson Stylus R380 = no go, just craps out, no reasons why, no errors, just doesn't print. (tried everything possible, including remove drivers, reinstall, and test on multiple macs, ONLY happens on leopard, prior worked perfectly fine.
- file sharing... takes FOREVER most of the time, i heard there is a major networking stack issue with leopard, that wasn't a problem with Tiger.
- Time machine..  should be good enough to work over Airport Extreme connection to NAS or whatever..  whole reason I upgraded, they yanked the plug last minute on network backup.
- computer hangs slightly for about 30 secs to 45 secs if connected to network share/external hdd, just before shutdown/restart. can be reproduced everytime even on a fresh clean install without unmounting.

- finder. devices list. shouldn't there be some sort of quick list that just authenticates to previous mounted network volumes? its a pain going to finder and shared list everytime then authenticating just to get access.
- keychain, major problem with storing network passwords, airport, disks, whatever... on my iMac fresh installation it works perfectly fine, on my macbook pro after fresh installation, it never remembers commonly accessed drives, shares. ALWAYS asking do you want to remember this..  even though the correct login/password is highlighted then in the box. RIDICULOUS.

- i love some of features of leopard, and it really helps me out, but, the issues that don't work, make it a pain!! I'm just not impressed with how many bugs/issues there are with this.  like what do we all do now? just wait for apple to fix them.........  sorry to say but, as easy as a mac is out of the box, it sure isn't on leopard right now..  

oh one more thing..

- AFP / SMB/CIFS, even after turning just SMB on or just AFP on, I can still see the same pc's, and the connection doesn't even work differently. well, slightly better if just AFP is on.. but still, what good is that if I have a few pc's hosting content, or even in a workplace, with both mac/pc.  its sloow, and unstable.


----------



## srdill (Dec 17, 2007)

zynizen said:


> My Problems:
> 
> oh one more thing..
> 
> - AFP / SMB/CIFS, even after turning just SMB on or just AFP on, I can still see the same pc's, and the connection doesn't even work differently. well, slightly better if just AFP is on.. but still, what good is that if I have a few pc's hosting content, or even in a workplace, with both mac/pc.  its sloow, and unstable.



Well good luck with that AFB/SMB/CIFS situation (what ever the heck that is), I just wanted to keep up the saga, as it seems like the only sustained story of pain left in this thread.

I copied over everything from my main HD to ready for an erase and install. All the while the machine kept dying on me in the middle, either by hanging up or by dropping the "gray screen of inconvenience," as someone called it. Days, it took days. Finally I loaded the install DVD and at the last second, chickened out and did an archive and install - preserve. Did the 10.5.1 upgrade from the Apple site. All seemed good. For the first half hour.

I have only had to restart twice due to  apps not being able to completely load (iTunes, iSync and Software Update) and ignoring Force Quit. Very slow now. Looking at Activity Monitor (before it hung) the CPU was nearly fully utilized. I am on a 1 GHz 17" Powerbook G4, limited to 1 Gb of RAM. Will have to try an erase and install - this chugging cannot last. Now copying the "Previous Systems" folder over to the external HD. 

Really? Am I the only one having all this trouble? Or is no one else writing? Or is everyone writing somewhere else?


----------



## srdill (Jan 4, 2008)

srdill said:


> Really? Am I the only one having all this trouble? Or is no one else writing? Or is everyone writing somewhere else?



Not sure if anyone is listening any more (aka the great tree-in-the-forest question) but if for nothing other than digital posterity, here is the latest.

The problems became less frequent, so I waited to see what would shake out before doing the erase and install. I went to the genius bar to get an expert's opinion and he suggested that I downgrade to Tiger to wait out Apple optimizing Leopard for less demand on the CPU. He suggested using SuperDooper as an alternative to Time Machine while on Tiger. Not wanting to ruin the Christmas holiday, I held off and there were relatively few incidents of apps hanging or crashing. I tried to close apps when I wasn't using them and got over that annoyance relatively quickly. But there are still problems, it's time to do it. 

Wish me luck (who? Who am I talking to?)


----------



## TrishaM (Jan 4, 2008)

I am listening, and very interested.  I have been holding off on upgrading my quad-core G5 from Tiger to Leopard because it is my primary (and mission-critical) machine and I cannot risk having trouble with it.  I finally have things working well on my laptop (17" PowerBook G4), which I upgraded to Leopard a few weeks ago, but I haven't yet got the guts to do my main machine.  I would be very interested in your results.  Thanks for following up!


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2008)

If this is mission critical, don't try the upgrade until you have a second solution.


----------



## bunyip (Jan 5, 2008)

Original PopCap Alchemy does not like Leopard as does Original Bejeweled. I did lash out on B2 & new graphics like > "Wow!


----------



## doc_rog (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought my MacPro laptop last July with the OS X system and everything worked fine. When I upgraded to Leopard just after it came out I noticed that when I want to check a word in the Thesaurus in MS WORD, the Dictionary/Thesaurus screen comes up, and there is a definition of the word in the Dictionary part, but the Thesaurus box is blank. If I close the Thesaurus and open it again then the synonyms are there. If I then click on one of those words to see the synonyms for it, the same thing happens. Definition in the dictionary but blank for the Thesaurus. Again, if I close it, then the synonyms appear. WORD and the Thesaurus feature worked ok under the OS X system -- just started having the problem with Leopard.

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 8, 2008)

I just recently upgraded to Leopard, and I'm happy to say all the programs I was really worried about seem to work just fine.

The first is Photoshop CS (the first one, 8.0). There's no way I'm paying for the latest version (I've never bought a new version of Photoshop), and I've heard other old versions had issues. Fortunately so far I've had no real troubles. I just needed to copy "/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types" from my old system to my new system to get it to open files dragged onto the app's icon. I remember that I had to do the same thing when I upgraded from Panther to Tiger.

My SIMBL plugins work just fine, too! I was scared about that because I've heard that Input Managers (which SIMBL is built around) were limited in Leopard. But once I installed the newest version of SIMBL, everything worked fine. I use several SIMBL plugins I've written myself, and they all work fine. I didn't even need to recompile them.

iKey still works, too. I've been keeping it around for a long time because it's the only app I can find that will let me change the sound volume with a customizable hotkey and have the standard volume notification window appear. Since I use a non-Apple keyboard with no volume control keys, this is convenient.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 8, 2008)

Windows, modals, dialogues occasionally disappear from individual desktops with Spaces enabled, but they are visible, unassociated to any desktop (i.e., floating in mid-air) when Spaces [view everything] is invoked. It is not possible to drag the window onto a desktop from Spaces when that happens, and the window's owner needs to be shut down and restarted.

That's a big piss off.

I was copying my iTunes and iPhoto libraries, in one shot, from my backup drive to my home folder when that first happened. Finder's copy progress window disappeared, and it took me a while to figure out what was bugging (I knew it was still copying like mad but the progress window was gone).

Also, Archive & Install failed, but that's not news to anyone. In OS X lore it seems to be deemed almost totally untrustworthy by most people. This was with the 10.5.1 install DVD.


----------



## ZOoz (Jan 18, 2008)

hey 
i have a slightly similar issue.
we have 4 macs on a network with a remote hard disk connected to the network directly (a simpleshare). 2 of the macs are on 10.5 and the other 2 are still running on the 10.4. the 10.5 computers keep unmounting the network hard disk erratically, and moreover some folders of the HD show first a file icon, then when clicked disappear from the hard disk list altogether; whereas they are perfectly accessible from the 10.4 ones.
any clue what could be the reason for that? and if it has a solution?

thx


----------



## ligander (Feb 15, 2008)

What have they done to Apple mail.  It crashes so often since I've updated to Leopard 10.5.2 that its driving me crazy. Also other programs like Endnote seem to have this problem. This is just really unacceptable.


----------



## bunyip (Feb 16, 2008)

Loaded 10.5.2 fine but still for no apparant reason getting spinning colored wheel of doom 
& Screen lockup. Keyboard short cuts will not work so Power button close & clen install, Run diagnostics, Permissions etc & then take pot luck. Some days good, Some days bad & up to 3/4 incidents per day. Today a lot of bad language! Ciao , bunyip.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2008)

bunyip said:


> Loaded 10.5.2 fine but still for no apparant reason getting spinning colored wheel of doom
> & Screen lockup. Keyboard short cuts will not work so Power button close & clen install, Run diagnostics, Permissions etc & then take pot luck. Some days good, Some days bad & up to 3/4 incidents per day. Today a lot of bad language! Ciao , bunyip.



Try SpeedMail to see if it helps. Let it run, it will take longer for large saved Mail databases.

Good Luck.


----------



## snowfox (Feb 16, 2008)

I purchased my MacPro Quad 2.66 in August 2007, with Tiger installed.  Upgraded to Leopard 10.5.1 on February 12.  Several very serious problems, though none that appear to involve third party software.  First, the wireless network in my house disappeared the instant I installed Leopard.  Have not been able to get it back as yet. (Apparently there are thousands of Leopard users with this problem.)  Second, Software Update will not allow me to install 10.5.2 because I have "insufficient access privileges." So far, no fixes have worked for either of these problems.  I am paying an Apple Tech $180.00 to come and fix these problems this week.  Not good, after 20+ years of Mac use.  Too much like Windows, trying to fix this stuff.


----------



## zynizen (Feb 17, 2008)

Since 10.5.2, Similar problems have been happening, like crashing mail app, beachball of death, otherwise things have been ok except a critical printing issue I have now.

Samsung CLP-500, It plugs into the Airport Extreme USB port, occasionally it prints, since its always on, sometimes now in the middle of nothing it'll print an error page, with a few characters on it. When I go to system preferences, it shows its printing normally, but says "device is in use..." just sits there.

ontop of that, the only way it seems to print now is if it feels like it, or I sometimes delete the printer from the printer list and it will spew out my pending pages.

Everything worked extremely well before 10.5.2, I unfortunately cannot go without a printer. I don't know how else to solve this problem!

I Appreciate apple putting effort towards future updates and the updates they have put out, but everywhere you look, millions of people are happy / millions are not. How can it be so random that things work/don't work??

To make things worse, since updating from Tiger to Leopard on both Macbook Pro, and iMac Aluminum, bluetooth just doesn't work anymore with my phones, removed all the settings for file transfer from blackberry, says "service is not available on this device" when clearly it was working perfectly fine, on Tiger. (this is another issue though, printer issue is top priority!)

thanks anyone who can help!


----------



## snowfox (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been able to solve part of my problem--about insufficient privileges to update--by downloading the combined updater from the Apple web site instead of using Software Update. The updater I downloaded worked.  However, I continue to have the same problems with my home network, and it remains among the "disappeared."


----------



## HarryO52 (Feb 19, 2008)

I've found that in a normal environment, interference robustness would never do anything for me.  If I was a good distance away from the 'G' router that I have, then I would lose some signal.  A good fix for this was to get an 'N' router.  It's range is quite a bit further away than the 'G' series routers.


----------



## snowfox (Feb 19, 2008)

The comment about G versus N routers may be valid, perhaps, but the fact that there are 8 wireless networks available from my neighbors makes me wonder.  Do all of my neighbors (perhaps all of them using PCs) have N routers?  It seems unlikely.  My G router is the closest router to my wife's iMac and it does not even appear in her Airport list.  It worked perfectly until I installed Leopard. Some of the wireless networks we are picking up are more than 200 feet away.


----------



## HarryO52 (Feb 19, 2008)

What I would do is switch the channels on YOUR G router.  Go to channel 11 or 1.  If you choose the opposite end of the spectrum, so to speak, your router should be available to you.  There is more than likely a more powerful router somewhere that's on the same channel as yours.


----------



## snowfox (Feb 19, 2008)

Although why this should occur at exactly the same hour I upgraded to Leopard is a big mystery, no??  I do have an Apple tech arriving at my office tomorrow afternoon, and I'll let you know how this all pans out.


----------



## fgm (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry if this is double post.
Powerbook G4 1.67gHz, 17"
Leopard 10.5.2

Just installed Leopard last week and upgraded to 10.5.2. Dock is not highlighting active running programs/apps. Ctrl-tab also doesn't show them. But if I click the icon the app window displays and acts properly. Activity monitor also shows them. Right click the icon and it acts as if the app is not running, displaying Open, Remove From Dock, etc. This isn't a showstopper but I would like to find out what's going on. The machine is running at 99% Cpu usage, but I'm running some very cpu intensive programs. Under Tiger things were happening normally. Haven't really changed the application mix since installing. 

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Gene Augustin (Mar 10, 2008)

I upgraded to Leopard 10.5.2. Wish I hadn't

1   Lost all of my printers. Had great difficulty reinstalling. Needed new drivers that work with Leopard; Have had to reinstall HP driver three days in a row.
2   Lost a lot of my network connections. Had to set them up again, sometimes several times. 
3   Network keeps dropping out. Play with network preferences and they sometimes come back, reboot, reset router, etc. Frustrating.
4   Mouse/Trackpad behaves in a sticky manner. You drag, it pauses before it wakes up. 
5   A lot of applications no longer function. No Leopard version available.
6   The dock isn't what I thought it would be like. It opens just another window.

Dont install it until there is a newer version with less bugs!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2008)

Gene Augustin said:


> I upgraded to Leopard 10.5.2. Wish I hadn't
> 
> 1   Lost all of my printers. Had great difficulty reinstalling. Needed new drivers that work with Leopard; Have had to reinstall HP driver three days in a row.
> 2   Lost a lot of my network connections. Had to set them up again, sometimes several times.
> ...



WHY, I say why with all the stories from Mac users "upgrading"from Tiger then why you did you go through Archive & Install process? This way you would get most of you files but get ride of OLD OS X "plugins" that messes up Leopard. Plus you would have kept all of your Network settings.

TO ALL Mac Users going to Leopard (or ANY OS X upgrade versions) DO NOT go the standard "Upgrading" way of installing a new OS X. Always hit the "Options" button and select "Archive & Install".  You will never had most of the new OS X upgrading problems like the one listed here.


----------



## BillJ (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a PowerPC G4 with dual 1.25GHz processors and 1.75Gb memory, a hand-me-down from my son.

My son just upgraded me from Panther to Leopard (v10.5.2). Now iPhoto does not launch. On the report, the iPhoto version is just "??? (???)"; Build Info is iPhotoProject-560800~1.

On these forums I saw a post "iPhoto 6 hangs with Leopard". I don't know if I have iPhoto 6 or another version. That thread suggested running Software Updates; when I do this it list updates for AirportUtility, iTunes and Leopard Graphics: "Leopard Graphics Update is recommended for all users and improves the stability and compatibility of your Mac. This update requires Mac OS X 10.5.2."

My machine does not meet the system requirements for iLife08 so that upgrade path is not an option.

Would applying the leopard Graphics update resolve the problem?

Otherwise, how can I find all my photo files again?


----------



## sirvor (Jun 4, 2008)

This is my first post so please excuse any errors.

For what its worth, I had exactly the same problems as Trisha with "damaged" Leopard installation discs and took them back to the Apple Store here in Toronto 3 times. I think the memory was the problem too.

Leopard has been by far the worst Apple OS I've had in 25 years. Very unstable with many application and some system crashes.





TrishaM said:


> Just thought I'd pass this along in case it might help anyone else.
> 
> On a 17" PowerBook G4 I was unable to install Leopard because I had upgraded the original 1GB of RAM to 2GB using RAM I purchased from Crucial, however, once I put the original RAM back in, Leopard installed fine, and even recognized the new (Crucial) RAM when I reinstalled it following a successful install of Leopard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir J (Jul 20, 2008)

how to change the rainbow circle that appear when mac is opening something bigger.. how to change the color and maybe the icon?..


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 21, 2008)

CandyBar might be able to help you but I am not sure.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never been an early adopter of new OSs, simply because I cannot afford the downtime of being a guinea pig while Apple sorts out the bugs. For that reason, I have only just got round to upgrading to Leopard - 10.5.5 to be exact.

*Boy, oh boy, but I wish I had stayed with Tiger!*

As a publisher/graphic designer, I do a lot of printing to my Xerox Phaser 7400DT. Only I can't now. And my collection of Type 1 fonts seems to be useless.

And who the f*ck has been taking drugs at Apple? Why have they done that to Helvetica Neue!? As a graphic designer, I use Helvetica Neue frequently - I may not necessarily like it, but it is a staple of graphic design. Fortunately, I have managed to find a way around that by deleting it from the Protected Fonts folder.

Rant over... temporarily, but only because I can't maintain that level of anger for that long without bustin' several blood vessels.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmmmmm . . . I still have Tiger loaded on my Ex-HD in the case I grew fed-up with Leopard.  So far so good, but clearly you use it for different things.

Dare I ask you if you had to update your drivers?

--J.D.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2008)

I have checked that we have the latest drivers available.


----------



## fryke (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you upgrade instead of clean installing? Upgrades generally create more havoc than clean installs. About Helvetica Neue: Apple's been f****ing with Helvetica since at least Mac OS X 10.1. Just like they've been trying to get my Cmd-Space for various system-related tasks, although I clearly need to use it for Photoshop since System 7 days.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2008)

It's kinda taken for granted that, when you buy an upgrade, you can upgrade the system you already have. It has always worked for me so far. I have experienced a few minor hiccups with previous upgrades, but never anything this big! 

It's looking increasingly like I'll have to do a Clean Install, which, considering the number of large, complex applications I use on a daily basis, is a major undertaking!


----------



## sirvor (Oct 22, 2008)

My first Apple computer was an Apple ll and I've continued with Apple computers (and operating systems) ever since. I've had more problems with Leopard than any other and, sadly, clean installs have almost become routine. Hopefully, recent upgrades have solved the problems.

I have a Hewlett-Packard printer. Their very new software for OS X 10 seems compatible. However, until recently, their printers were causing all sorts of problems in OS X and they were overwhelmed with complaints. This may be the sort of problem Captain Quark is experiencing with his printer. I'd check it out seriously.

My opinion is that Leopard works best on an Intel machine. I have a PowerPC. Steve has a way of forcing us into the future. Thats why Apple has $25 billion in cash these days with no debt.


----------



## Jackrushing (Dec 10, 2008)

Just received my new Pro Mac. Found out that my old Photoshop Elements is incompatible with leopard. Also, my 2004 Apple Display required a new $99.00 adapter to fit the
computer. Hope I am able to install my scanner and camera driver, if they are not
already built in.

Pro Mac 2x2.66 GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon 1 GB Ram 20" Apple Display


----------



## fryke (Dec 11, 2008)

Well: At least Photoshop Elements is not _that_ pricey. Replacing Creative Suite costs quite a bit more.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 11, 2008)

Also, both of those "incompatibilities" could have been found out ahead of time with a tiny bit of online research.

When you change one aspect of your system (whether it be hardware, software, or the operating system), it is quite possible that other aspects of the system may be incompatible with those changes.

In addition, only one of those issues (Elements) is related to Leopard... the other is strictly hardware-related and OS-independent.


----------



## irocnroll (Jan 23, 2009)

prudent to just install Tiger on my G4 iBook?


----------



## David Ahmad (Feb 8, 2009)

I have encountered problems getting my mac to download videos that are on my website in .flv format.  The download appears as a page of code!  My PC downloads and views the content just fine.  My friend has a macbook with version 10.4.11 and it downloads and plays the video files without a problem.  My mac is 10.5.  I have also had another friend try on their mac 10.5 and they have the same issue as I do...Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Ahmad said:


> I have encountered problems getting my mac to download videos that are on my website in .flv format.  The download appears as a page of code!  My PC downloads and views the content just fine.  My friend has a macbook with version 10.4.11 and it downloads and plays the video files without a problem.  My mac is 10.5.  I have also had another friend try on their mac 10.5 and they have the same issue as I do...Any ideas?



Yep. Flash had a bug. You have to fully deinstall Flash (use something like AppDelete plus get the Flash plugins out of /Library/Internet-Plugins/) before install the latest FlashPlayer plugin. This is even suggested by Adobe.


----------



## KG_1 (Feb 16, 2009)

My dvd pro gets stuck at the render menu point.


----------



## David Ahmad (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for your response.  I cleared out the library, etc using the grag into trash method.  I also downloaded Adobe Uninstall and ran that through to make sure the job was done.  I then downloaded the player from Adobe and I am getting the same result...Any other things I can try?


----------



## ch2282 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was copying something to my flashdrive and all of a sudden my finder isn't responding. So i relaunched it and waited about 5-10mins and nothing has happened. This is also not the first time this has happened to me.


----------



## anonesque (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm just doing a bit of research on Leopard, as need to drag myself out of a 10.3.9 hole, and came across this list from Mac Rumors, if anyone hasn't seen it yet.

P.S: If anyone has any tips for a nearly 5 year old powerbook, please do let me know! It's got desperately slow, so am looking to archive in an external drive (ordered and on the way) and upgrade my OS. I run on OS X 10.3.9 at the moment, but thinking of leaping up to Leopard...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 21, 2009)

anonesque said:


> P.S: If anyone has any tips for a nearly 5 year old powerbook, please do let me know! It's got desperately slow, so am looking to archive in an external drive (ordered and on the way) and upgrade my OS. I run on OS X 10.3.9 at the moment, but thinking of leaping up to Leopard...



Just make sure your PowerBook meets the minimum system requirements for Leopard -- namely, 512MB of RAM and at least an 867MHz G4 processor.


----------



## tbucking (Aug 24, 2009)

ShellyMiddleton said:


> I've had some compatibility issues, namely The Missing Sync for Palm, a few CS3 apps, and a conduit that needs to be updated for a Canon C2880 printer. Those are issues that will be eventually taken care of by the 3rd party developers. My biggest problem with Leopard is the Mail program. It won't delete any of my AOL (IMAP) mail without me first moving the mail out of my in-box to another folder and then deleting it from there. It says the following:
> 
> *The message Mac OS X Leopard is here. Don't miss tonight's World Premiere. could not be moved to the mailbox Deleted Messages  IMAP Account
> 
> ...


We're having the problem with our c2800 as well.  You mention something about "updating the conduit?"  Do you mean you were able to resolve the problem?  If so, how?


----------



## ehelp624 (Dec 9, 2010)

gkruijer said:


> After installing Leopard i cannot login to my network server (NAS TS201) anymore.
> Reason: password not recognized.
> A window machine works fine. Have authorized guest temporariliy till i know why i cannot use passwords anymore?
> Regards,
> Gerrit



sorry to keep harping on, but it's still 'broken'. they've removed the interference robustness from the preferences in your airport menu, for no apparent reason. turns out it was the glue that kept my powermac on the wifi.


----------



## mmuntean (Mar 31, 2011)

Mobile Connection Manager from O2 sometimes crashes after waking up from Sleep.
Flash plugin in Firefox seems to eat much CPU as my macpro get's hotter when using firefox with a flash website


----------

